# *The never-ending story*



## hectic_herper (Mar 21, 2004)

OK This sounds a bit lame, but it's funny to read, and gives me something to do when I am bored! This also allows people to thread whore without starting new ones and can be mildly amusing. I have seen this type of thread being very popular on two other forums I used to visit, and then it might convince all those guests to pull thier finger out and register so that they too can get into it! If it does get out of hand or dies Performance can just delete it!

*OK here's the rules:*

_1. Only post 3 words
2. No Profanity, keep it clean
3. Do not to consecutively post, give other people the chance to add thier bit before you add more
4. Post quickly after you read last post as you have to be quick around here 
5. Enjoy!_



In the beginning..........


----------



## Parko (Mar 21, 2004)

there was me.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2004)

Parko then died.


----------



## womas4me (Mar 21, 2004)

but another came


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2004)

and he said


----------



## Parko (Mar 21, 2004)

I am back


----------



## womas4me (Mar 21, 2004)

with a vengance


----------



## Nicole (Mar 21, 2004)

give me shoes!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2004)

Call me Arnold


----------



## zoe (Mar 21, 2004)

kiss my butt


----------



## womas4me (Mar 21, 2004)

shoes wear out


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2004)

for extra flavour


----------



## Parko (Mar 21, 2004)

the butt smelt


----------



## zoe (Mar 21, 2004)

he washed it


----------



## Parko (Mar 21, 2004)

once a year


----------



## womas4me (Mar 21, 2004)

with his shirt


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2004)

over his head


----------



## regenold (Mar 21, 2004)

then he said


----------



## Parko (Mar 21, 2004)

it was good


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Mar 21, 2004)

for the time


----------



## regenold (Mar 21, 2004)

then he said


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah baby YEAH!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2004)

Meanwhile, the cookiemonster


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 21, 2004)

spanked Elmo for


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Mar 21, 2004)

hiding the cookies


----------



## Parko (Mar 21, 2004)

from big bird?


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 21, 2004)

up his butt


----------



## Parko (Mar 21, 2004)

therby inventing brownies


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 21, 2004)

and girl guides


----------



## basketcase (Mar 21, 2004)

*.*

3 words 

cheers, jono


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2004)

wait a minute


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 21, 2004)

said the Cookiemonster


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2004)

you're not Elmo


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 21, 2004)

No, I'm Bart


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2004)

eat my shorts


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 21, 2004)

with chocolate milk


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 21, 2004)

too many words







Edited by author


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2004)

not enough time


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 21, 2004)

too much love


----------



## Parko (Mar 22, 2004)

perishes with time :cry:


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 22, 2004)

big hard ones


----------



## Woma_n (Mar 22, 2004)

dont last long


----------



## _popp_ (Mar 22, 2004)

Unless on viagra


----------



## bkgone (Mar 22, 2004)

whos your daddy


----------



## spilota_1 (Mar 22, 2004)

"NOT YOU MUG"


----------



## bkgone (Mar 22, 2004)

%uck u slug


----------



## spilota_1 (Mar 22, 2004)

What part of the rules didnt you understand Bkgone?
The comment was NOT directed at you, you could have played along and said something along the lines of "replied big bird"


----------



## almaron (Mar 22, 2004)

here we go :roll:


----------



## spilota_1 (Mar 22, 2004)

said the child


----------



## bkgone (Mar 22, 2004)

u had 2 spoil it didnt u,it rimed so i said it.Wasnt directed at u


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 22, 2004)

What a ballsup!!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 22, 2004)

Almaron.......is that you in your avatar...LOL??


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 22, 2004)

THE NEXT DAY...


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 22, 2004)

I would really


----------



## Robert (Mar 22, 2004)

The cookie cops


----------



## almaron (Mar 22, 2004)

tossed my salad


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 22, 2004)

into the black


----------



## almaron (Mar 22, 2004)

panther's tree house


----------



## Robert (Mar 22, 2004)

...


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 22, 2004)

which was high


----------



## Robert (Mar 22, 2004)

were mummy panther


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 22, 2004)

was looking very


----------



## hectic_herper (Mar 22, 2004)

out of place


----------



## phantom (Mar 22, 2004)

off her tree


----------



## bkgone (Mar 22, 2004)

smelling dirty old


----------



## phantom (Mar 22, 2004)

needing a bath


----------



## Matty_2004 (Mar 22, 2004)

but couldn't afford


----------



## phantom (Mar 22, 2004)

to go on


----------



## bkgone (Mar 22, 2004)

so he died


----------



## zoe (Mar 22, 2004)

and than a


----------



## Matty_2004 (Mar 22, 2004)

Enormous big snake


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 22, 2004)

ate a hamburger


----------



## bkgone (Mar 22, 2004)

but found out


----------



## instar (Mar 22, 2004)

this is weird


----------



## regenold (Mar 22, 2004)

with a vegence


----------



## womas4me (Mar 22, 2004)

and with passion


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Mar 22, 2004)

it will happen


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 22, 2004)

as easily as


----------



## bkgone (Mar 22, 2004)

$hit on toast


----------



## phantom (Mar 22, 2004)

with all there


----------



## Greebo (Mar 22, 2004)

in my humble


----------



## bkgone (Mar 22, 2004)

for sheezy my


----------



## phantom (Mar 22, 2004)

slithering little girl.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 22, 2004)

whom I love


----------



## peterescue (Mar 22, 2004)

with Branstonpickles


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 22, 2004)

Ahem he said


----------



## zoe (Mar 22, 2004)

i hate pickles


----------



## Greebo (Mar 22, 2004)

why so lugubrious?


----------



## Parko (Mar 22, 2004)

what a fickle


----------



## Greebo (Mar 22, 2004)

said the blind


----------



## Parko (Mar 22, 2004)

pimpernickel, to the


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 22, 2004)

Bilges my friends


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

afro fish head


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

is so sweet


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

so he thinks


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

snakes are great


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

he is right


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

but got eaten


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

by a big


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

great white shark


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

who was on


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

the Denton show


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

and by crikey


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

he looked like


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

he was buggered


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

so he cried


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

what can I


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

do tomorrow night?


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

yes i must!!!!


----------



## phantom (Mar 23, 2004)

not foget too


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2004)

get my hair


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Mar 23, 2004)

c ut and styled


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 23, 2004)

And with that...


----------



## _popp_ (Mar 23, 2004)

i'll be stunning..........


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 23, 2004)

as a big...


----------



## Matty_2004 (Mar 23, 2004)

One eyed snake.....


----------



## peterescue (Mar 23, 2004)

in a bag


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 23, 2004)

what shall i


----------



## bkgone (Mar 23, 2004)

say to mother


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 23, 2004)

when she visits


----------



## Greebo (Mar 23, 2004)

my ugly sisters


----------



## phantom (Mar 23, 2004)

and her two


----------



## almaron (Mar 23, 2004)

militant black brothers


----------



## phantom (Mar 23, 2004)

were on there


----------



## bkgone (Mar 23, 2004)

way to get


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2004)

A LARGE MACHINEGUN


----------



## Greebo (Mar 23, 2004)

and a pair


----------



## phantom (Mar 23, 2004)

of handcuffs to


----------



## peterescue (Mar 23, 2004)

wear to the


----------



## womas4me (Mar 23, 2004)

pimps night out


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2004)

WITH BIG DADDY


----------



## nigmax (Mar 23, 2004)

and the midgets


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

who is hectic


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

herper on msn


----------



## phantom (Mar 23, 2004)

or could be


----------



## Hickson (Mar 23, 2004)

Irwins on ABC


----------



## luke (Mar 23, 2004)

ha ha ha


----------



## phantom (Mar 23, 2004)

lets start again


----------



## luke (Mar 23, 2004)

what a pain


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 23, 2004)

all is lost


----------



## zoe (Mar 23, 2004)

brendan spencer cheated


----------



## Greebo (Mar 23, 2004)

woe is me


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 23, 2004)

woe is everyone


----------



## Greebo (Mar 23, 2004)

woe goin' cheap!


----------



## Parko (Mar 23, 2004)

Birds going cheep!


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 23, 2004)

woe is cheaper


----------



## Parko (Mar 23, 2004)

than a sneaker


----------



## Nicole (Mar 23, 2004)

mmm shoes again


----------



## peterescue (Mar 23, 2004)

whoa there Neddy


----------



## womas4me (Mar 23, 2004)

stop touching freddy


----------



## Parko (Mar 24, 2004)

you'll go blind


----------



## almaron (Mar 24, 2004)

with hairy palms


----------



## peterescue (Mar 24, 2004)

and sandpaper sheets


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 24, 2004)

and great big


----------



## womas4me (Mar 24, 2004)

bulging fish eyes


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 24, 2004)

When the sun


----------



## luke (Mar 24, 2004)

burnt his bum


----------



## womas4me (Mar 24, 2004)

then his mum


----------



## luke (Mar 24, 2004)

put his thumb


----------



## womas4me (Mar 24, 2004)

right on her


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 24, 2004)

machine gun. After


----------



## luke (Mar 24, 2004)

constapation had ceased


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 24, 2004)

sleeping in peace


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

WAS THE NEXT


----------



## peterescue (Mar 24, 2004)

bathroom laboratory sponge


----------



## luke (Mar 24, 2004)

was sucked dry


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

dripped illuminous goo


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

on the goat


----------



## womas4me (Mar 24, 2004)

with wellhung ploughboy


----------



## luke (Mar 24, 2004)

then it died!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

then came alive...


----------



## phantom (Mar 24, 2004)

so life goes


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 24, 2004)

this is dumb


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

on and on


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

like this story


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

it won't stop


----------



## phantom (Mar 24, 2004)

well whats next


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

to talk about


----------



## luke (Mar 24, 2004)

please nooo more


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

POSTS ON HERE


----------



## phantom (Mar 24, 2004)

must keep going


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

BECAUSE I QUIT


----------



## phantom (Mar 24, 2004)

no you dont


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

OH... NOT AGAIN


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 24, 2004)

got a headache


----------



## phantom (Mar 24, 2004)

what will happen


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 24, 2004)

if my brain


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

will soon explode!


----------



## Matty_2004 (Mar 24, 2004)

into a million...


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 24, 2004)

little fractured pieces


----------



## phantom (Mar 24, 2004)

all over the


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

Place. It was


----------



## Slateman (Mar 24, 2004)

BOOOOOOOM !!!!!!!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 24, 2004)

shake the room


----------



## Slateman (Mar 24, 2004)

Mash brain all over the room, MY GOT call the cleaning lady.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2004)

four goes together


----------



## Greebo (Mar 24, 2004)

A clean Slate?


----------



## Slateman (Mar 24, 2004)

Forsum cleanig action started, and you would not


----------



## Greebo (Mar 24, 2004)

Now I'm lost


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2004)

YOU are lost


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

Definitely lost me


----------



## Parko (Mar 24, 2004)

lost and found


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 25, 2004)

what's the go


----------



## phantom (Mar 25, 2004)

with all this


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 25, 2004)

Never Ending Story


----------



## phantom (Mar 25, 2004)

as we keep


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 25, 2004)

on keeping on


----------



## phantom (Mar 25, 2004)

all is not


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 25, 2004)

as it seems


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2004)

you need more


----------



## neven (Mar 25, 2004)

action in the


----------



## nigmax (Mar 25, 2004)

storyline so it


----------



## neven (Mar 25, 2004)

could be really


----------



## Hickson (Mar 25, 2004)

exciting, full of


----------



## nigmax (Mar 25, 2004)

nuns with guns


----------



## neven (Mar 25, 2004)

who go around


----------



## nigmax (Mar 25, 2004)

catching snakes in


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 25, 2004)

in the Nunnery


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 25, 2004)

and herb garden


----------



## nigmax (Mar 25, 2004)

to use for


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 25, 2004)

the monks lunch


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 25, 2004)

which was chewy


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 25, 2004)

or or or???


----------



## nigmax (Mar 25, 2004)

very addictive because


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 25, 2004)

it looked yummy


----------



## zoe (Mar 25, 2004)

then the nuns


----------



## instar (Mar 25, 2004)

just love snakes


----------



## zoe (Mar 25, 2004)

flashed their buns


----------



## phantom (Mar 25, 2004)

all for fun


----------



## regenold (Mar 25, 2004)

so he says


----------



## sarahbell (Mar 25, 2004)

THE END


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 25, 2004)

Is nigh friend


----------



## zoe (Mar 25, 2004)

could you bend


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 25, 2004)

Back to nuns


----------



## peterescue (Mar 25, 2004)

or big penguins


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 25, 2004)

or the monks?


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 25, 2004)

in their frocks


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 25, 2004)

Monks Plus Nuns


----------



## Bendragon (Mar 25, 2004)

Aussie Aussie Aussie...


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 25, 2004)

All in frocks


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 26, 2004)

OMG LOL ROF


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 26, 2004)

Dat 3 Words?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2004)

FTP MIUY REW


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 26, 2004)

You cant stop!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2004)

THE MUSIC, NOBODY


----------



## womas4me (Mar 26, 2004)

can stop my


----------



## womas4me (Mar 26, 2004)

horny little midget


----------



## peterescue (Mar 26, 2004)

notpalc si dog


----------



## Greebo (Mar 26, 2004)

who mentioned Brendan?


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 26, 2004)

The Oxford Dictionary?


----------



## phantom (Mar 27, 2004)

how long ago


----------



## Greebo (Mar 27, 2004)

did the first


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 27, 2004)

exclamation mark appear!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 27, 2004)

followed by comma


----------



## womas4me (Mar 27, 2004)

finished at colon


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 27, 2004)

Brendan passed out


----------



## nigmax (Mar 27, 2004)

due to exhaustive


----------



## womas4me (Mar 27, 2004)

leaving stretched colon


----------



## Greebo (Mar 28, 2004)

Shetland pony syndrome


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 28, 2004)

and full stops


----------



## Greebo (Mar 28, 2004)

were never seen


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 28, 2004)

in a sentence


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 28, 2004)

but Brendan persisted


----------



## womas4me (Mar 28, 2004)

rupturing colon badly


----------



## phantom (Mar 28, 2004)

so bad he,


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 28, 2004)

Bought a Dictionary


----------



## womas4me (Mar 28, 2004)

illiteracy hindered him


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 28, 2004)

As he searched


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 28, 2004)

for definitions of


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 28, 2004)

Punctuation And Spelling


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 28, 2004)

but someone had


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 28, 2004)

Removed the pages


----------



## Greebo (Mar 28, 2004)

for use as


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 28, 2004)

snake substrate. Alas!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 28, 2004)

"Forsooth," said Brendan


----------



## regenold (Mar 28, 2004)

i like eggs


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 28, 2004)

and raspberry jam


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 28, 2004)

them super mice


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 28, 2004)

gotta get em!


----------



## nigmax (Mar 28, 2004)

out of my


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 28, 2004)

mind and thoughts


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 28, 2004)

got some coming???


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 28, 2004)

I only hope?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 28, 2004)

one atta time


----------



## womas4me (Mar 28, 2004)

is not enough


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 28, 2004)

take a pair


----------



## womas4me (Mar 28, 2004)

get a threesome


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

with socks on


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

just to be


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

sure that you


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

dont leave your


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

feet outside the


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

warm and fuzzy


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

neat and cozy


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

kind of feeling


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

that you get


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

when you meet


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

someone special like


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2004)

the girl next


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

who is here


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

her name is


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

very very sexy


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

and she wants


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

a man like


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

adam to be


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

who luvs iluvsmyreptiles


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

and she him


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

and he is


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

coming to see


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

the one he


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

loves on Wednesday


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

if not before


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

so they can


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

be VERY naughty


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

and spend the


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

week in a


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

romantic peaceful place


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

where they will


----------



## Greebo (Mar 29, 2004)

get a room


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2004)

hotel i hope


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2004)

caravan actually and


----------



## sarahbell (Mar 29, 2004)

go to sleep


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 29, 2004)

after a long


----------



## womas4me (Mar 29, 2004)

Matlock movie fiesta


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2004)

wearing nothing but


----------



## lutzd (Mar 29, 2004)

spurs, hat and


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2004)

chaps too small


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2004)

chaps too small


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 29, 2004)

After lots of


----------



## sarahbell (Mar 29, 2004)

ice cream and bananas


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 29, 2004)

put in places


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 29, 2004)

you wouldn't believe


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 29, 2004)

or dream of.


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2004)

what happened next


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2004)

only they know


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 29, 2004)

but we can


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2004)

imagen what was


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 29, 2004)

going on there


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2004)

but can we


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 29, 2004)

they were tired,


----------



## womas4me (Mar 30, 2004)

but they filmed


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 30, 2004)

that's the go


----------



## womas4me (Mar 30, 2004)

and they distributed


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 30, 2004)

their home movie


----------



## Greebo (Mar 30, 2004)

and fridge magnets


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 30, 2004)

to all who


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 30, 2004)

used the internet.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 30, 2004)

Everyone rejoiced because


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 30, 2004)

it made them


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 30, 2004)

pass the billy


----------



## womas4me (Mar 30, 2004)

and giggle into


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 30, 2004)

the early hours


----------



## phantom (Mar 30, 2004)

as they smoked


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 30, 2004)

then the munchies


----------



## Greebo (Mar 30, 2004)

who really ROCK!


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 30, 2004)

at least sandstone


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 30, 2004)

lost his marbles


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2004)

from da dope?


----------



## Parko (Mar 30, 2004)

the northern lights


----------



## Greebo (Mar 30, 2004)

blinded by the


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 30, 2004)

with white widow


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2004)

aurora borealis lights


----------



## Greebo (Mar 30, 2004)

causing cognitive dissonance


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2004)

And that is?


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2004)

Or that means?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 30, 2004)

look it up


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 30, 2004)

off your naana


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2004)

Cognitive Dissonance Means?


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2004)

No Dictionary Here


----------



## Greebo (Mar 30, 2004)

what he said


----------



## Greebo (Mar 30, 2004)

google is wonderful


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2004)

ok i'll try


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2004)

and get back


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 30, 2004)

in two days


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 31, 2004)

after you recover


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam is here


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2004)

with his 4 kids


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 31, 2004)

and 6 wives


----------



## Ricko (Mar 31, 2004)

who have hives


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 31, 2004)

from when she


----------



## Ricko (Mar 31, 2004)

slept with 5


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 31, 2004)

horny dwarfs in


----------



## Ricko (Mar 31, 2004)

a prickle bush.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2004)

Crikey! said Steve


----------



## peterescue (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats my bum


----------



## kevyn (Mar 31, 2004)

It needs love


----------



## Ricko (Mar 31, 2004)

watch the hole


----------



## Ricko (Mar 31, 2004)

for you'll be


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2004)

really in the


----------



## Artie (Mar 31, 2004)

Poo very quick


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2004)

Off with his


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 31, 2004)

head head head


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 1, 2004)

So the dwarfs


----------



## kevyn (Apr 1, 2004)

got sex changes


----------



## moses (Apr 1, 2004)

my eyes hurt


----------



## Ricko (Apr 1, 2004)

dirty little bastards


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 1, 2004)

were having fun


----------



## peterescue (Apr 1, 2004)

Ricko said:


> dirty little illegitimate childs


Thats four words


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 1, 2004)

Ony when auto-moderated


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 1, 2004)

Ya bastard


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 1, 2004)

Automoderation allowed for


----------



## Greebo (Apr 1, 2004)

Dwarves in moderation


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 1, 2004)

I like this


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 1, 2004)

But gotta find


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 1, 2004)

something more exciting


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 1, 2004)

for story line


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 2, 2004)

I cant read


----------



## peterescue (Apr 2, 2004)

Dont toy with


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 2, 2004)

our heads because


----------



## Artie (Apr 2, 2004)

we get headachs


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 2, 2004)

and sore eyes


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 2, 2004)

and throw up


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 2, 2004)

on the neighbour's


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 2, 2004)

brown suede sofa*.*


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 2, 2004)

pet snake food


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 2, 2004)

was used to


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 2, 2004)

make the stains


----------



## Artie (Apr 2, 2004)

disappear real fast


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 2, 2004)

like napisan oxi-action


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 2, 2004)

The neighbour began


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 2, 2004)

to complain and


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 2, 2004)

I wanted to


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 2, 2004)

smack him in


----------



## Greebo (Apr 2, 2004)

the library with


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 2, 2004)

those exclamation marks


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2004)

which scared the


----------



## instar (Apr 3, 2004)

other words silly.......


----------



## moses (Apr 3, 2004)

with emotional damage


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2004)

The thesaurus ran away


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 3, 2004)

with the dictionary


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2004)

and were never


----------



## Robert (Apr 3, 2004)

seen again but


----------



## luke (Apr 3, 2004)

who really cares


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2004)

about the encylcopedia


----------



## Ricko (Apr 3, 2004)

because we have


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2004)

cats in hats


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 3, 2004)

puss in boots


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 3, 2004)

I Hate Toads


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2004)

build a bridge


----------



## phantom (Apr 3, 2004)

for bob the


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 3, 2004)

builder and tiler


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2004)

and candlestick maker


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 3, 2004)

who jumped over


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2004)

Paris Hilton and


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 4, 2004)

She is HOT


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 4, 2004)

she'd have to


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 4, 2004)

ask me twice


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 4, 2004)

to get off


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 4, 2004)

her her her


----------



## phantom (Apr 4, 2004)

at any time


----------



## Greebo (Apr 4, 2004)

kick her out


----------



## phantom (Apr 4, 2004)

as far as


----------



## moses (Apr 4, 2004)

its the end


----------



## Greebo (Apr 4, 2004)

of the world


----------



## Greebo (Apr 5, 2004)

as we know


----------



## Hickson (Apr 5, 2004)

it. Cockroaches rule!


----------



## Woma_n (Apr 5, 2004)

They are creepy


----------



## Ricko (Apr 5, 2004)

but great for


----------



## Woma_n (Apr 5, 2004)

eating and scaring


----------



## Artie (Apr 5, 2004)

no thank you


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 5, 2004)

but they are


----------



## Greebo (Apr 5, 2004)

full of protein


----------



## Artie (Apr 5, 2004)

and some nasties


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 5, 2004)

which make you


----------



## Greebo (Apr 5, 2004)

want to dance


----------



## Artie (Apr 5, 2004)

all night long


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 5, 2004)

on the rooftop.


----------



## nigmax (Apr 5, 2004)

in my undies


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 5, 2004)

and socks with


----------



## Greebo (Apr 5, 2004)

shoved down the


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 6, 2004)

kitty cats mouth


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 6, 2004)

tied up with


----------



## Hickson (Apr 6, 2004)

a big scrubby


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 6, 2004)

in a grannys-knot


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

watching my mother


----------



## Woma_n (Apr 6, 2004)

dance and prance (?)


----------



## Greebo (Apr 6, 2004)

not enough mincing


----------



## Nicole (Apr 6, 2004)

Jury duty over!


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 6, 2004)

Bring on the


----------



## Greebo (Apr 6, 2004)

free beer and


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

the Jim Beam!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 6, 2004)

These pretzels are


----------



## Greebo (Apr 6, 2004)

...wait for it....


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

making me thirsty


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

is there an


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

is there an


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

echo in here?


----------



## Woma_n (Apr 6, 2004)

echo in here?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 6, 2004)

Who said that?


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

not i, said....


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 6, 2004)

Brendan Spencer as


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 6, 2004)

while drinking Bundy


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 6, 2004)

and coke. He


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 6, 2004)

slipped on his


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 6, 2004)

frilly underware with


----------



## Dicco (Apr 6, 2004)

a pink trim


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 6, 2004)

and picture front


----------



## Dicco (Apr 6, 2004)

of a pony


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

doing a dance


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 6, 2004)

with glitter and


----------



## Artie (Apr 6, 2004)

all that razz


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 6, 2004)

A Shetland Pony


----------



## Artie (Apr 6, 2004)

it was indeed


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 6, 2004)

Eaten By Olives


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 6, 2004)

to sustain them


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 6, 2004)

During the winter


----------



## Morelia_man (Apr 6, 2004)

months up in


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 6, 2004)

Far North Queens


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 6, 2004)

where is William


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

he is over


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 6, 2004)

there near the


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

big fat scrubbie


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 6, 2004)

how big can?


----------



## Artie (Apr 7, 2004)

a scrubbie grow


----------



## Dicco (Apr 7, 2004)

about 12 inches


----------



## Ricko (Apr 7, 2004)

around. Thats what


----------



## Artie (Apr 7, 2004)

they reckon anyway


----------



## Greebo (Apr 7, 2004)

never mind the


----------



## Ricko (Apr 7, 2004)

scrubbie watch out


----------



## Ricko (Apr 7, 2004)

for the retic


----------



## phantom (Apr 7, 2004)

as they bite


----------



## Artie (Apr 7, 2004)

usually very fiercely


----------



## Greebo (Apr 7, 2004)

with extreme prejudice


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 7, 2004)

against the Greeb


----------



## Ricko (Apr 7, 2004)

and the FISH


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 7, 2004)

out of water


----------



## Hickson (Apr 8, 2004)

flopping around on


----------



## Artie (Apr 8, 2004)

the dry rocks


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 8, 2004)

screaming his heart


----------



## Artie (Apr 8, 2004)

to a standstill


----------



## Greebo (Apr 8, 2004)

It grew legs


----------



## phantom (Apr 8, 2004)

arm's and some


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 8, 2004)

extra big hair


----------



## Greebo (Apr 8, 2004)

It is alive!


----------



## Artie (Apr 8, 2004)

for the moment


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 8, 2004)

It might die


----------



## Artie (Apr 8, 2004)

Sooner than later


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 8, 2004)

It lost legs


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2004)

,too much firewater


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2004)

will do that


----------



## ackie (Apr 9, 2004)

sort of stuff


----------



## phantom (Apr 10, 2004)

to one's body


----------



## Greebo (Apr 10, 2004)

Omar Sharriff said,


----------



## luke (Apr 10, 2004)

suck my finger


----------



## nigmax (Apr 10, 2004)

you greasy guttersnipe


----------



## luke (Apr 10, 2004)

why dont you


----------



## Greebo (Apr 10, 2004)

get a haircut


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 10, 2004)

and pull your


----------



## Greebo (Apr 10, 2004)

lovely socks up


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 10, 2004)

in preparation for


----------



## phantom (Apr 11, 2004)

whats about to


----------



## Greebo (Apr 11, 2004)

happen to those


----------



## Artie (Apr 11, 2004)

stinking smelly socks


----------



## ackie (Apr 11, 2004)

that chicken's wear


----------



## Artie (Apr 11, 2004)

To attract Roosters


----------



## ackie (Apr 11, 2004)

who also wear


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 11, 2004)

freudian slips and


----------



## nigmax (Apr 11, 2004)

pink thesaurus belts


----------



## whistler (Apr 11, 2004)

fings like dat


----------



## nigmax (Apr 11, 2004)

KINKY STUFF TOO


----------



## ackie (Apr 11, 2004)

whips, ropes, hand-cuffs,


----------



## Greebo (Apr 11, 2004)

and fruit juice


----------



## nigmax (Apr 11, 2004)

ooooh sweeeeeet juice


----------



## Greebo (Apr 11, 2004)

in the coconut


----------



## Hickson (Apr 11, 2004)

in your belly


----------



## nigmax (Apr 11, 2004)

in the yantze


----------



## Hickson (Apr 12, 2004)

Kiang River, flowing


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2004)

gently like a


----------



## nigmax (Apr 12, 2004)

pool of wriggling


----------



## ackie (Apr 12, 2004)

echidnas than can


----------



## phantom (Apr 12, 2004)

do things nobody


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2004)

wants to know


----------



## nigmax (Apr 12, 2004)

but has too


----------



## Greebo (Apr 13, 2004)

keep on truckin'


----------



## ackie (Apr 13, 2004)

until he makes


----------



## Hickson (Apr 13, 2004)

a toilet stop.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 13, 2004)

Herby goes bananas


----------



## ackie (Apr 14, 2004)

in pajamas are


----------



## Greebo (Apr 14, 2004)

from Monte' Carlo


----------



## Artie (Apr 14, 2004)

and are also


----------



## ackie (Apr 14, 2004)

intergrades with rabbits


----------



## Greebo (Apr 14, 2004)

Can you feel


----------



## Hickson (Apr 14, 2004)

my big throbbing


----------



## phantom (Apr 14, 2004)

red sore thumb


----------



## Robert (Apr 14, 2004)

which will explode


----------



## Greebo (Apr 14, 2004)

Son of a


----------



## luke (Apr 14, 2004)

mutated snot puss


----------



## nigmax (Apr 14, 2004)

affiliated with troublesome


----------



## Hickson (Apr 15, 2004)

illiterate children with


----------



## Greebo (Apr 15, 2004)

seven lonely dwarves


----------



## Hickson (Apr 15, 2004)

who were frustrated


----------



## Artie (Apr 15, 2004)

being so little


----------



## luke (Apr 15, 2004)

between the legs


----------



## Greebo (Apr 15, 2004)

of taller people


----------



## Hickson (Apr 15, 2004)

and looking up


----------



## luke (Apr 15, 2004)

damaging there necks


----------



## Hickson (Apr 15, 2004)

but seeing a


----------



## phantom (Apr 15, 2004)

nose full of


----------



## luke (Apr 15, 2004)

man eating gupies


----------



## Greebo (Apr 15, 2004)

with a fork


----------



## phantom (Apr 15, 2004)

ABOUT TO BE


----------



## Artie (Apr 15, 2004)

married very soon


----------



## nigmax (Apr 15, 2004)

to a mutant


----------



## Greebo (Apr 16, 2004)

ninja turtle dude!


----------



## nigmax (Apr 16, 2004)

with a chronic


----------



## Hickson (Apr 16, 2004)

case of herpetophilia


----------



## luke (Apr 16, 2004)

then out of


----------



## phantom (Apr 16, 2004)

the blue ,there


----------



## Greebo (Apr 16, 2004)

was a green


----------



## Hickson (Apr 16, 2004)

Painted Dragon that


----------



## Artie (Apr 16, 2004)

was intersted too


----------



## Greebo (Apr 16, 2004)

much in the


----------



## luke (Apr 16, 2004)

tail end of


----------



## Greebo (Apr 16, 2004)

a green mamba


----------



## Artie (Apr 16, 2004)

and then he


----------



## Nicole (Apr 16, 2004)

bought new shoes


----------



## Magpie (Apr 16, 2004)

To wear to


----------



## Artie (Apr 16, 2004)

look more impressive


----------



## Hickson (Apr 16, 2004)

and the girls


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

so he could


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

have good sex


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2004)

with Brendan's mum


----------



## Hickson (Apr 17, 2004)

with a bag


----------



## luke (Apr 17, 2004)

on his peinie


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2004)

weanie little finger


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2004)

so he would


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2004)

not get sauce


----------



## luke (Apr 17, 2004)

over her bum


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2004)

Brandy doesnt like


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2004)

sauce that is


----------



## luke (Apr 17, 2004)

rancid and smelly


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2004)

because that reminded


----------



## luke (Apr 17, 2004)

him of slaty :wink:


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2004)

beds which were


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2004)

the best type


----------



## luke (Apr 17, 2004)

owned by greebo


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2004)

that's not true


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2004)

and if you


----------



## luke (Apr 17, 2004)

it must have


----------



## phantom (Apr 17, 2004)

been at some


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2004)

where where they


----------



## luke (Apr 17, 2004)

eat purple jelly


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2004)

that's laced with


----------



## luke (Apr 17, 2004)

yetty bum fluff


----------



## phantom (Apr 17, 2004)

crumbed in toe-jam


----------



## phantom (Apr 17, 2004)

for good eatin


----------



## Artie (Apr 17, 2004)

at any time


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2004)

you wanna puke


----------



## Artie (Apr 17, 2004)

all over everything


----------



## luke (Apr 17, 2004)

wow then a


----------



## Artie (Apr 17, 2004)

finger down throat


----------



## luke (Apr 17, 2004)

grew legs and


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2004)

nice ripe tomatoes


----------



## Artie (Apr 17, 2004)

with green stems


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2004)

fermented by Slateman


----------



## BIGTOE (Apr 17, 2004)

made into butter


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2004)

I can't believe


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 17, 2004)

full anal retention


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2004)

that's not butter


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 17, 2004)

but butter helps


----------



## nigmax (Apr 18, 2004)

to lubricate the


----------



## phantom (Apr 18, 2004)

whole thing when


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2004)

it really itches


----------



## phantom (Apr 18, 2004)

like crazy little


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2004)

Smurfs with their


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 18, 2004)

big blue hats


----------



## Magpie (Apr 18, 2004)

and their blue


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2004)

brother's reunion DVD


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 18, 2004)

which was broken


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2004)

by a big


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 18, 2004)

morelia spilota variegata


----------



## instar (Apr 18, 2004)

that had eaten


----------



## Magpie (Apr 18, 2004)

african cichlid au


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2004)

that sounds fishy


----------



## Magpie (Apr 18, 2004)

and really was


----------



## Artie (Apr 18, 2004)

also smelly too


----------



## Hickson (Apr 18, 2004)

better with butter


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 18, 2004)

that was melted


----------



## Artie (Apr 18, 2004)

and was salted


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 18, 2004)

but salted stings


----------



## Hickson (Apr 18, 2004)

and also preserves


----------



## Artie (Apr 18, 2004)

for some time


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 18, 2004)

but who wants


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 18, 2004)

To preserve that


----------



## Hickson (Apr 18, 2004)

sort of thing?


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 18, 2004)

No One does


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 18, 2004)

because its fatty


----------



## regenold (Apr 18, 2004)

and really greasy


----------



## Hickson (Apr 18, 2004)

high in cholesterol


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 18, 2004)

thats bad for


----------



## regenold (Apr 18, 2004)

baby bob irwin


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 18, 2004)

and his friends


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 18, 2004)

Feeding the crocs


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 18, 2004)

with the butter


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2004)

menthol flavoured nappies


----------



## Hickson (Apr 19, 2004)

Bob pooped himself


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

and it stunk


----------



## Hickson (Apr 19, 2004)

scared the crocs


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

half to death


----------



## phantom (Apr 19, 2004)

and left skid


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

mark on greebo


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 19, 2004)

who punched out


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2004)

his mate Brandy


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2004)

who then said


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

dont punch me


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2004)

or I will


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

pee my pants


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2004)

and slap you


----------



## phantom (Apr 19, 2004)

down with my


----------



## Artie (Apr 19, 2004)

Soaking wet underpants


----------



## phantom (Apr 19, 2004)

which we know


----------



## nigmax (Apr 19, 2004)

contain chunks of


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2004)

punctuation, grammer and


----------



## _popp_ (Apr 19, 2004)

who started this,


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

hectic herper did


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 19, 2004)

not know what


----------



## Artie (Apr 19, 2004)

he really started


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 19, 2004)

until it began


----------



## Artie (Apr 19, 2004)

to really take


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

lots of time


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2004)

and make sense


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

that doesnt really


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 19, 2004)

yes it does


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2004)

or does it?


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

sounds abit crazy


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2004)

"Are you talkin'


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

wat you think


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 19, 2004)

not quite sure


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

well i am


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 19, 2004)

losing my marbles


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 19, 2004)

there already gone


----------



## zoe (Apr 19, 2004)

along with your


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 19, 2004)

hair,sight,hearing


----------



## Artie (Apr 19, 2004)

and sex drive


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2004)

aussie aussie aussie


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

oi oi oi


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 19, 2004)

aussie aussie aussie


----------



## zoe (Apr 19, 2004)

bugger that crap


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 19, 2004)

i am bored


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

do somethin interesting


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 19, 2004)

like punch someone


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2004)

on the nose


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

until it bleeds


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2004)

from out of


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

his nose, mouth,


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2004)

and other orifices


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 19, 2004)

that are able


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

to prduce seamen


----------



## Hickson (Apr 20, 2004)

and other sailors


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 20, 2004)

that cant swim


----------



## luke (Apr 20, 2004)

in thick cement


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2004)

still this going??


----------



## luke (Apr 20, 2004)

never to end


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2004)

never, never, ever....


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 20, 2004)

goin to end


----------



## luke (Apr 20, 2004)

unless a green


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2004)

gremlin gets in


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 20, 2004)

and eats all


----------



## luke (Apr 20, 2004)

the nice herpers


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

exotic alien reptiles


----------



## Hickson (Apr 20, 2004)

surrendered during amnesty


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

IM RICH BEATCH


----------



## luke (Apr 20, 2004)

and you stink


----------



## Hickson (Apr 20, 2004)

to high heaven


----------



## Ricko (Apr 20, 2004)

although we have


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

dont be silly


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

get that condom


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

on your willie


----------



## Magpie (Apr 20, 2004)

one consecutive post


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

whats that mean


----------



## Hickson (Apr 20, 2004)

is an oxymoron

Hix


----------



## luke (Apr 20, 2004)

inverted eye balls


----------



## Greebo (Apr 20, 2004)

look it up


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 20, 2004)

he can't spell


----------



## Greebo (Apr 20, 2004)

oh, I forgot


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 20, 2004)

how could you


----------



## Artie (Apr 20, 2004)

not remember that


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 20, 2004)

everyone knows its


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 20, 2004)

not his fault


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 20, 2004)

because he cant


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 20, 2004)

get over it!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 20, 2004)

Who knows what


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 20, 2004)

goes on in


----------



## zoe (Apr 20, 2004)

brendan spencers head


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 20, 2004)

not a lot


----------



## Artie (Apr 20, 2004)

Except some times


----------



## zoe (Apr 20, 2004)

no not really


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 20, 2004)

but know one


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 20, 2004)

can help him


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 20, 2004)

it's too late


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 20, 2004)

for a miracle


----------



## Artie (Apr 20, 2004)

never too late


----------



## Artie (Apr 20, 2004)

for anyone except


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 20, 2004)

for brendon spencer


----------



## zoe (Apr 20, 2004)

for brendan spencer


----------



## Dicco (Apr 20, 2004)

Africa, who lost


----------



## zoe (Apr 20, 2004)

lol great minds...


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 20, 2004)

go to waste


----------



## Greebo (Apr 20, 2004)

My mates,uncle


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 20, 2004)

lives in the


----------



## zoe (Apr 20, 2004)

jungle with a


----------



## Magpie (Apr 20, 2004)

jungle type person


----------



## Artie (Apr 20, 2004)

up a tree


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 20, 2004)

on a branch


----------



## Artie (Apr 20, 2004)

which is about


----------



## zoe (Apr 20, 2004)

10 feet high


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 20, 2004)

one inch thick


----------



## Artie (Apr 20, 2004)

and rotten inside


----------



## Magpie (Apr 20, 2004)

just like a


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 20, 2004)

bad snake egg


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 20, 2004)

that was green


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 20, 2004)

and very smelly


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 20, 2004)

its was gross


----------



## nigmax (Apr 20, 2004)

looked like jelly


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 20, 2004)

very bad taste


----------



## nigmax (Apr 20, 2004)

left in mouth


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 20, 2004)

as i ran


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 20, 2004)

used some spray


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

,mutated dogs testical


----------



## Hickson (Apr 21, 2004)

can be scrumptious


----------



## Greebo (Apr 21, 2004)

just ask Brandy


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 21, 2004)

add some sauce


----------



## Hickson (Apr 21, 2004)

garnish with parsley


----------



## nigmax (Apr 21, 2004)

serve with horse


----------



## Hickson (Apr 21, 2004)

roasted or barbecued


----------



## luke (Apr 21, 2004)

dont belive them


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 21, 2004)

tall tales grow


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

to taller tales


----------



## Robert (Apr 21, 2004)

and no-one would


----------



## Ricko (Apr 21, 2004)

want that to


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 21, 2004)

stop Brenda typing


----------



## Ricko (Apr 21, 2004)

about eating different


----------



## Artie (Apr 21, 2004)

funny smelling things


----------



## Ricko (Apr 21, 2004)

that look like


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 21, 2004)

peices of poo


----------



## Ricko (Apr 21, 2004)

from his back


----------



## Greebo (Apr 21, 2004)

yard or garden


----------



## Magpie (Apr 21, 2004)

down the road


----------



## porphyriacus01 (Apr 21, 2004)

TIMBER they ate


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 21, 2004)

Language brendan spencer


----------



## Ricko (Apr 21, 2004)

not very nice


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 21, 2004)

to call names


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

yeah africa name-called


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 21, 2004)

But isn't that


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 22, 2004)

out of this


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 22, 2004)

never ending story


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

no it isnt


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 22, 2004)

More then three


----------



## Dicco (Apr 22, 2004)

people a year


----------



## luke (Apr 22, 2004)

eat there fingers


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 22, 2004)

from their noses


----------



## luke (Apr 22, 2004)

are bloody poses


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 22, 2004)

use garden hoes


----------



## luke (Apr 22, 2004)

to smoke cyrstalmeth


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 22, 2004)

puff puff puff


----------



## Ricko (Apr 22, 2004)

light that [email protected]


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 22, 2004)

the magic dragon


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 22, 2004)

lives by the


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 22, 2004)

dark gloomy caves


----------



## Ricko (Apr 22, 2004)

near the old


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 22, 2004)

snake keepers house


----------



## Artie (Apr 22, 2004)

in a very


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 22, 2004)

nice big enclosure


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

roll that [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

light that [email protected]


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 22, 2004)

dark gloomy caves


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

smoke that [email protected]


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 22, 2004)

say no to


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

stay drug free


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

drugs for free!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

give to me


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 22, 2004)

The name Brenda


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 22, 2004)

hes brenda at


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 22, 2004)

call the police


----------



## jcaustralia (Apr 23, 2004)

monkeys are flying


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

with ronald mcdoggle


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

or are they?


----------



## jcaustralia (Apr 23, 2004)

mooing like cows?


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 23, 2004)

This doesn't make


----------



## jcaustralia (Apr 23, 2004)

me horney like


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 23, 2004)

Two frogs goin


----------



## Magpie (Apr 23, 2004)

over the line


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 23, 2004)

with no clothes


----------



## Magpie (Apr 23, 2004)

pegs on their


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 23, 2004)

shirts or pants


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 23, 2004)

shoes and socks


----------



## Ricko (Apr 23, 2004)

please mum help


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 23, 2004)

put them on


----------



## Ricko (Apr 23, 2004)

my little footsies.


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 23, 2004)

so i can


----------



## Ricko (Apr 23, 2004)

teach you a


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 23, 2004)

new little dance


----------



## Ricko (Apr 23, 2004)

called the cha


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 23, 2004)

bang bee bop.


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 23, 2004)

ill teach you


----------



## jcaustralia (Apr 23, 2004)

rock and pop


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 23, 2004)

maybe tomoro night


----------



## Ricko (Apr 23, 2004)

down at the


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 23, 2004)

heaven night club


----------



## Ricko (Apr 23, 2004)

down on the


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 23, 2004)

corner of 2nd


----------



## Ricko (Apr 23, 2004)

and 3rd street


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 23, 2004)

be there or


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 23, 2004)

don't be there


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2004)

And another thing,


----------



## almaron (Apr 24, 2004)

wear something sexy


----------



## Artie (Apr 24, 2004)

and come alone


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 24, 2004)

with a rose


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2004)

from the Titanic


----------



## roadkill5000 (Apr 24, 2004)

up your nose


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 24, 2004)

was a finger


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2004)

on her little


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 24, 2004)

red sports car


----------



## nigmax (Apr 24, 2004)

WRAPPED IN PLASTIC


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 24, 2004)

so it wouldnt


----------



## nigmax (Apr 24, 2004)

leak and cause


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 24, 2004)

a lotta problems


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 24, 2004)

in the plane


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 24, 2004)

This Story Is


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 24, 2004)

very very lame


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

Holy Cow, Batman!


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2004)

My snakes breath....


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 25, 2004)

really really stinks


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2004)

so do you


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

know how to


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2004)

put your feet


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 25, 2004)

in really smelly


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2004)

cow pat pies


----------



## Ricko (Apr 25, 2004)

or even bull


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2004)

Did you know


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 25, 2004)

i love pythons


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 25, 2004)

no I didn't


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2004)

now you do


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 25, 2004)

that's exactly right


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

what is truth?


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2004)

truth out there


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 25, 2004)

where is there ?


----------



## phantom (Apr 25, 2004)

old man running


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 25, 2004)

huffing and puffing


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

down the road


----------



## phantom (Apr 25, 2004)

too the barber


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 25, 2004)

Shave his head


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 25, 2004)

No way mate


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

oops too late


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 25, 2004)

it's cold now


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

like spanner water


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 25, 2004)

No posts exist


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

admin please fix


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2004)

the invisible thread


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

deleted post depleted


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 25, 2004)

oh poor brandy


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

time ran out


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 25, 2004)

for our brandy


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 25, 2004)

and lemonade mixer


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 25, 2004)

got to hot


----------



## Magpie (Apr 25, 2004)

had to trot


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 25, 2004)

off to fridge


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2004)

cool refreshing gispacio


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

and some pistachios


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 25, 2004)

did tachio really


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2004)

shave his mustachio


----------



## angelrose (Apr 26, 2004)

all these nuts


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2004)

are making me


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 26, 2004)

with there razors


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 26, 2004)

wish I'd never


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2004)

started shaving there


----------



## phantom (Apr 26, 2004)

now i carnt


----------



## angelrose (Apr 26, 2004)

even be bothered


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2004)

cause it itches


----------



## angelrose (Apr 26, 2004)

all those spots!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2004)

Can you please


----------



## Hickson (Apr 26, 2004)

stop scratching it


----------



## Artie (Apr 26, 2004)

or they will


----------



## Ricko (Apr 26, 2004)

start growing into


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2004)

don't go there


----------



## Artie (Apr 26, 2004)

because it could


----------



## Ricko (Apr 26, 2004)

get really dirty...


----------



## instar (Apr 26, 2004)

..apt thread title :|


----------



## Ricko (Apr 26, 2004)

what's going on??


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 26, 2004)

i dont know


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2004)

lock this post


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 26, 2004)

with a key


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2004)

set it free


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 26, 2004)

and if it


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2004)

comes back, then


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 26, 2004)

it hates you


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 26, 2004)

what did you


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2004)

think about that


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 29, 2004)

it was great


----------



## Ricko (Apr 29, 2004)

until i got


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 29, 2004)

my snakes home


----------



## Ricko (Apr 29, 2004)

when one bit


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 29, 2004)

me on the


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 29, 2004)

nose ! it really


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 29, 2004)

was aiming at


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 29, 2004)

my little finger


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 29, 2004)

will not die


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 29, 2004)

i take baths


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 30, 2004)

when I need


----------



## Greebo (Apr 30, 2004)

to really relax


----------



## angelrose (Apr 30, 2004)

have a poo


----------



## Ricko (Apr 30, 2004)

dam i missed


----------



## Ricko (Apr 30, 2004)

out on 1000th


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 30, 2004)

but he ask


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 30, 2004)

does my bum


----------



## Greebo (Apr 30, 2004)

have a brain?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 30, 2004)

yes it dose !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greebo (May 1, 2004)

that's torn it


----------



## nigmax (May 1, 2004)

bum or brain?


----------



## luke (May 1, 2004)

its full now


----------



## murfle (May 7, 2004)

I feel full


----------



## regenold (May 7, 2004)

watchout radioactive man!


----------



## moosenoose (May 7, 2004)

can't believe this is still going?!


----------



## regenold (May 7, 2004)

yeh niether can i


----------



## instar (May 7, 2004)

this still going?


----------



## regenold (May 7, 2004)

yeh sure is. lets keep it going.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 24, 2005)

(just thought i would start it up again cause im bored)

i like women :lol:


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2005)

Jimmy, you're a


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

gay anticipation lover


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 24, 2005)

effing nut case


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2005)

You're really Effy?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 24, 2005)

omgsh how embaresment


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2005)

explains the hair


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 24, 2005)

dose it now


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2005)

yes, dose it


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 24, 2005)

suck on my


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2005)

girlfriend for me


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 24, 2005)

If he had ...


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2005)

better ball skills


----------



## pugsly (Apr 24, 2005)

he'd be laughing


----------



## pugsly (Apr 24, 2005)

he'd be laughing


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

while eating turkey


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

while eating turkey


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

with his snake


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 24, 2005)

jimmy has a


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2005)

pimple on his


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

fat big toe


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't understand


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

but jimmy does


----------



## congo_python (Apr 24, 2005)

When he is


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

having a beat


----------

